# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Шифровальщик+дешифровальщик [email protected] (cbf)

## kofeinik

Может кому пригодится - пароль на архив - 123
[скрыто]

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Васьковская Ирина

Очень нужен этот дешифровальщик... но почему то ссылка скрытая....

----------


## thyrex

Он бы Вам все равно не подошел. Создавайте тему в разделе Помогите

----------


## Васьковская Ирина

> Он бы Вам все равно не подошел. Создавайте тему в разделе Помогите


Почему не подошел бы? И почему все таки ссылку невидно? Недостаточное количество сообщений?

п.с.
Создавать тему бесполезно ... и так все понятно ...вирус все зашифровал... резервных копий нет.... теневого копирования тоже... либо платить деньги либо пытаться расшифровать....

----------


## thyrex

Потому что ключ шифрования уникальный для каждого компьютера. 

Какое новое имя у зашифрованных файлов?

----------

Васьковская Ирина

----------


## Васьковская Ирина

> Потому что ключ шифрования уникальный для каждого компьютера. 
> 
> Какое новое имя у зашифрованных файлов?


Например такое:
[email protected]QQRSSTUUUUVWWXYYZZZA

-CL1.0.0.0.id-YABBCDDEFFGGGHIJKKKLMMNOOPPPQRRSTTTU-

----------


## thyrex

А образцы шифрованных файлов для моей коллекции прислать можете?

----------


## Васьковская Ирина

> А образцы шифрованных файлов для моей коллекции прислать можете?


Да могу... только как тут прикрепить файл? или на файлообменник и ссылку?

----------


## mike 1

На rghost.ru файл загрузите.

----------


## Васьковская Ирина

> На rghost.ru файл загрузите.


http://rghost.ru/7nQBBQXJn

ссылка на оригинал и зашифрованный файл (пароль 123)

----------


## thyrex

Спасибо за файл.

С расшифровкой, увы, помочь не сможем

----------

